# Can't import image scans as Lightroom thinks is duplicates



## nicolai (May 24, 2018)

Is there a way to make Lightroom CC import even if it thinks it's duplicated images?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 24, 2018)

Before we can fix that, we need to figure out why LRCC thinks they are duplicates. Can you expand a little more on what you are doing, and why you think that LRCC thinks they are duplicates. Are these "image scans" scans of images that are already in LRCC?


----------



## nicolai (May 24, 2018)

These are all new original scans. But I think I've solved it by renaming the files, I seem to be able to import them are new images. It seems that Lightroom is only looking at the files name? I thought it would also look at creation time?
Anyway it's kind of fixed by changing the file name but it would be nice with the option to import duplicates like in Lightroom Classic if needed.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 24, 2018)

I would agree, I was under the impression that the duplicates detection was smarter than that. I'll see if I can reproduce the issue, and if so I'll put in  bug report.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 24, 2018)

Have just run a quick test and had no problem importing a file with the same name as an already imported file. Could you try to create the problem again, but this time take a screenshot of the import screen where the duplicate is being reported?


----------



## nicolai (May 24, 2018)

this is the screen I get


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 24, 2018)

Thanks. Would it be possible to see a screenshot of the "AA038.tif" file that is already imported to LRCC, showing the Info panel?


----------



## nicolai (May 24, 2018)

Sure, here you go.
Since my last post I just received a new batch of scans which I also had the same problem with but after a batch rename to make each file name unique they would import.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 24, 2018)

OK, just so that I'm totally clear, you are presumably scanning photos into Tif format, and each day your scanning app starts over with the same file names, i.e. you created a file AA038.tif on Tuesday, and you created another file with the same name yesterday or today, is that correct? It's probably something to do with the fact that these are scans, but exactly what is unclear. With LR Classic, this theoretically couldn't happen as the matching criteria for duplicates detection is filename, capture date and file length. All three have to match. 

It may be relevant, but what scanning software are you using?

Until we can get to the bottom of this, the obvious workaround would be to change the file names (e.g. add scan date if possible) so that duplicate filenames don't occur.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 24, 2018)

It could be that the scanner always produces the same file size and perhaps doesn't set the capture date. I know that LR will show the file creation date if capture date is missing, but it might not use creation date for this test.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 24, 2018)

Have managed to reproduce the issue, and have flagged it with Adobe. The duplicates detection method in LRCC is different to Classic's, in that LRCC computes a hash of the files to be imported (though I don't know the how and when of that), but clearly it's not working in this situation. Hopefully they'll be able to fix it in due course. The scanning software I used for my test does prefix the capture date to the filename, but each "session" the sequence number appears to start at 0001, so simply by moving the first capture out of the default folder ensured that the second scan got the same filename.


----------



## nicolai (May 25, 2018)

Ok thanks for that. My scans are done out of house so can't say what softwere they use. But yes for now the way to get around it, is by given the files a unique name. So hopefully they will fix this soon.


----------

